# What ever happened to P&M Faucets parts??



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

What ever happened to P&M Faucets parts?? I think there hole name was Perfect Match...is there any similar companies out there??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Last time I dealt with P&M was back in 2004 used to have the 8 drawer full size kits and the portable 6 drawer kits.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes!! it was good Shxx..not like this Danco crap!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I think companies like Danco is what put them under.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

sad....F-ing China CRAP!! I really dont mind paying more for a better quality..


----------

